# New Bird Biting - How to Proceed



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Got my Tiel on the weekend. So I've had him a total of 5 nights. The second night he seemed used to me, the 3rd night he was happy to eat millet from my hand extended. The 4th he was happy to eat millet not extended, end even (Accidently) ended up on my finger next to the perch for a few minutes eating.

But last night, he has decided to bite at me any time I am about 1 foot from him. He has bitten me and it doesn't hurt, so that doesn't bother me, the problem I see is maybe he is dominating?

Should I just keep putting my hand in near him anyway? Or does he need time to cool down? 

I know most on here seem to view that you should just slowly let them attach to you, but if he's biting it seems he is now going the opposite to what he was - should I be catching him and spend time holding/petting? 

He's 8ish weeks old.

thanks 

Chris


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Were you doing it at the same time every day? Or was it later on in the day when he was biting you? Ours often get grumpy later in the day. How much sleep is he getting? He should be getting 10 - 12 hours in a quiet dark environment, if he's getting less he could be tired and cross. Have you changed anything about yourself? Nail varnish for example upsets a lot of birds. They also see UV light which we can't see, so they can sometimes see things we don't. I heard of someone who changed their handwash, which made their hand look different in UV light and resulted in their bird attacking their hand if they put it near him, or it could be an item of clothing you were wearing.

If it's none of those things, I would go back to square one and start the whole process again.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

It's none of those things. I tend to have a sparatic social life, but generally speaking, he will be alone from 7pm till 7am. I was working with him at the same times (around 7:30 in the morning and 5 in the afternoons.

I guess I will just keep going as is and see what happens in a few days, but I am concerned that by backing off he is winning the fight as such, rather than just being scared.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Did you allow him time to get used to his new environment? 
you should leave them a few days to calm down and get used to everything!

Birds normally bite if they feel threatened, where are you touching him?
if in the cage Cockatiels are known to be very defensive of there cages!

just take things slow, offer him his Millet but don't go shoving it in 
his face to quick do it slowely yeah?


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cockatiels are perpetual 2 year olds.
Possibly extending his daylight hours & leaving a news radio station might help!


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would do as others are suggesting, take it slowly. Im in the same boat as i have a new tiel, however he hasnt bitten me! Yet...Lol. I dont take him out everyday, ive had him for 2 weeks this following Sunday. Hes getting used to his new home and family, ive taken him out 3 times since having him, and hes due another outing tonight! 

I started by just opening the cage and letting him come out himself, he flew straight to me! I then put him on the ironing board and he played with some little toys, ie plastic lids, pegs, seed bell, and a few other bits and pieces (he was used to this with the breeder) I didnt force anything on him. The second time, i opened his cage and let him come out himself again, he came out of the cage, and made a beeline for me, my sofa is infront of his cage, so he climbed out and stepped down onto the sofa and came to me, (i did have millet, lol) He then ate from my hand, had a fly around, then perched on my shoulder, he then fell asleep on me! I put my hand out underneath his breast, palm down, he climbed on my hand and i put him back in the cage. The third time was yesterday afternoon, I again opened the cage, and he flew straight on my head, had a fly around, sat on my shoulder, i thought i would try and give him a sly scratch, he actually put his head down and allowed me to do it! He again started to fall asleep on me, whilst only standing on one leg, so i put him back into the cage, i also offered him seed during the time he was sitting on me, he took it with pleasure! He hasnt tried to bite me once. You have to remember every bird is different, and it does take time, you will get there, as long as you dont rush the process. I also have a silly tame baby ive had since 9 weeks old, (hes 7 years now)but we bonded immediatley, so i was very lucky with him.Good luck, and keep us updated. Remember to keep some millet and treats handy when take him out of his cage. Enjoy every second with him! Dont forget to post some piccies with your progress!


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh and another important thing i forgot to mention is that i talk to him when passing his cage ALL the time, i also whistle to him etc, i found this worked with my first baby boy, i talked him through things to reassure him!


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

Kerry78 said:


> Did you allow him time to get used to his new environment?
> you should leave them a few days to calm down and get used to everything!
> 
> Birds normally bite if they feel threatened, where are you touching him?
> ...


He had a day to get used to the cage and was quite happy with me being around, as I said in the first post, he got used to my hand being in the cage quickly, I tried once to pet him on the belly, but he moved away,but he continued to let me feed him the millet for another day or 2. 

I do approach slowly, I don't show it in his face


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I talk and whistle to him all the time when I am in the house...

Letting him out - well I could let him out, but he doesn't let me near him, which means I'll have to catch him to put him away... Which I thought was the whole thing that you need to learn to have him get on your finger before letting them out?


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes you should wait until he gets more used to you before you let him out. Mine are not friendly to get at all but somethime I let the female out when and I need to get her back in her cage she will step up but after several attempts


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

just updating - he's now fine, I just let him do his own thing. He still doesn't like me going into his cage, but he comes out and jumps on me as soon as I let the door down now 

So yeah - just time and being 'nice' to him worked


----------

